# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  کنکور ارشد مهندسی نرم افزار : چه بخوانم چگونه بخوانم

## manager

سلام

چند وقت پیش من مستندی رو جهت بررسی منابع آزمون تحصیلات تکمیلی تهیه کردم و قرار بود بعد از اعلام نتیجه نهائی سازمان سنجش اون رو انتشار بدم، این مستند کامل نیست و من سعی می کنم با کمک نظرات دوستان در این تاپیک اون رو کامل کنم. 

اون دسته از عزیزانی که درگیر کنکور ارشد شدند می دونند که آمادگی برای این آزمون بسیار پرهزینه است. بعضی از دوستان بنا به دلایل مختلفی مثل سر کار رفتن، متاهل بودن، دوری از محل سکونت و ... با کمبود وقت، مشکل مالی و یا اساتید مجرب مواجه هستند و این در حالیه که بعضی از مردم بدون داشتن دغدغه تمامی امکانات رو در اختیار دارند و به نظرم این عادلانه نیست. 

تو این تاپیک تلاش می کنیم تا قدمی هر چند کوچیک جهت یکسان سازی شرایط حضور داوطلبای کنکور کارشناسی ارشد برداریم.

----------


## arezoo_66

بزرگترين مشكل واسه من و امثال من فهميدن سه درس نفهميدني :منطقي و سيستم و معماري 
افسوس من اينه كه تو رياضي و زبان درصد خوبي ميارم اما تو دروس كه گفتم هيچي 
يكي مثه من بايد چي كنه ؟ چه طور ميتونم بقيه درسارو قوي كنم

----------


## manager

برای این سه تا درس منابع خوبی هست که تو اون سند معرفی کردم، فقط باید بخونید قرص و کپسول هم نداره ...

----------


## arezoo_66

d: اتفاقا كاش با يه سرنگ مي شد همش و تزريق كرد
يه سوال من اكثر مطالب رو كه پارسال خوندم يادمه به نظرتون فقط تست زني كار درستي
 اونم از ماه مهر

----------


## sanaz e

به نظر من خوب خوندن تستها و زدن تستهاي متنوع تر خودش مثل خوندن چندين كتابه
هر تست=يك نكته

----------


## manager

نه.. به نظرم تست زدن تنها کافی نیست، با نگاه به روند طرح سوالات چند سال اخیر متوجه می شید که تست ها بیشتر به سمت مفهومی شدن می رن، این یعنی اینکه شما اگر برای یک فصل 3000 تا تست هم بزنید احتمال اینکه تست سر جلسه از بین این 3000 تا تست باشه اینقدر کمه که به صفر میل می کنه !!! مثل سوالات معماری...! شاید شما با کلیات و دسته بندی تست ها و نوع سوالات آشنا بشین ولی امتیاز نمی یارین ...
به نظرم باید دروس رو خوب مفهومی بخونید، به عنوان مثال یکی از راه های مفهومی خوندن اینه که شما موضوع رو کامل مطالعه کنید، سپس مطالب رو دسته بندی کنید و با دیدی انتزاعی تر به موضوع نگاه کنید سوالاتی از قبیل اینکه "اصلا اساس بحث چیست ؟" "چرا این مطلب رو دارم می خونم ؟" کجا به دردم می خوره ؟" "این موضوع با سایر موضوعات چه ربطی داره ؟" و ... رو از خودتون بپرسید بعد دوباره فصل رو مطالعه کنید. در بیشتر موارد پیدا کردن جواب این دست سوالات روزها، هفته ها و یا حتی ماهها طول می کشه به همین علته که دانشجویانی که تو دانشگاه خوب کار کردند با یکمی تست زدن می تونند نتایج خوبی بگیرند.... 
به همین علت با نظر sanaz e مخالفم. البته بگم معمولا این افراد (کسانی که فقط به تست اتکا می کنند) تو کنکور شانسی عمل می کنند یعنی قبول شدنشون شانسیه !! اصولی نیست ولی شانسی هست. اتفاقا از این دست افراد نزدیکمون زیادند !!!

----------


## sanaz e

دوست گرامي
البته من با نظر شما موافقم كه خواندن كتب درسي بسيار مهمتر از زدن تسته. چون تست زدن يعني آزمون از مطالبي كه ياد گرفتيم و همچنين يادگرفتن نكات تستي و نحوه بكارگيري مطالب خوانده شده در سوالات...
جواب من در پاسخ به دوستمون Arezoo بود كه ميگه دير شروع كرده و ضمنا همه مطالب رو بلده... :متفکر:

----------


## pesar irooni

به نظر من هم اصلا نباید به تست زنی اکتفا کرد. یک طراح سوال میتونه از یه موضوع کاملا ساده (مثلا در درس مدار منطقی) دهها و شاید صدها تست متنوع طرح کنه که اگه قرار باشه تست ها رو بزنیم باید به اندازه مثلا 100 تست وقت بزاری که اگه هر کدوم هم حداقل 2 دقیقه وقت بگیره میشه 200 دقیقه (3 ساعت و ..). در صورتی که میشه با نیم ساعت مفهومی خوندن اون مطلب میشه بیش از 90% تست هایی که طراح امکان داره طرح کنه رو به درستی جواب داد.

----------


## arezoo_66

آقاي manager  1 سوال؟
شما كتاب آمار به صورت ebook نميشناسيد من اكثر سايت هارو گشتم اما همه جزوه ها واسه فروش بود نه دانلود 
البته از دوستان هر كس ميدونه دريغ نكنه ما ممنونشيم

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

تو گوگل جستجو کنید: "جزوه آمار دانشگاه علم و صنعت"
13 تا فایل pdf (دوازده فصل) هست با حجم حدود 2 مگ. اگر پیدا نکردید بگید همینجا بزارم.

----------


## sunday

سلام سید

با توجه به pdf که تو سایت برنامه نویس گذاشتی ...
من تو درس سیستم عامل واسه منابع شک کردم که کدوم رو بخونم
من کتاب استالینگ ویرایش 4 رو دارم(ترجمه حسین پدرام)
می خواستم بدونم که این کتاب از نظر ساده گفتن فرقی با کتاب استالینگ ویرایش 5 داره یا نه ؟ نصر کدومشون بهتره ؟
کلا لازم هست که کتاب استالینگ ویرایش 5 رو بخونم ؟ یا اینکه فرقی نمی کنند ؟
کلا لازم هست که کتاب تننباوم رو بخونم ؟

تو سوالات امسال زمانبندیfcfs که بهصورت thread-level پیادهسازی شده امده بود کدوم کتاب ها زمان بندی ها رو به صورت کامل تر گفته و کلا مطالبش پوشش بهتری داره ؟
کلا این کتاب تننباوم چیزی اضافه تر از استالینگ داره ؟

واسه این درس کلی شک کردم !.

لطف کن جواب سئوال ها رو جلوشون بنویسم که از سردرگمی در بیام.
مرسی

----------


## solidilos

آقای فراحی واقعا دستتون درد نکنه! بی نهایت ممنون!!!
حرکت Open Source جالبی انجام دادین (حداقل این کار شما روحیه Open Source بالایی میخواد)
منتظر راهنمایی های بیشترتون هستیم...

با سپاس فراوان، موفق و شاد باشید!

----------


## manager

> سلام سید
> 
> با توجه به pdf که تو سایت برنامه نویس گذاشتی ...
> من تو درس سیستم عامل واسه منابع شک کردم که کدوم رو بخونم
> من کتاب استالینگ ویرایش 4 رو دارم(ترجمه حسین پدرام)
> می خواستم بدونم که این کتاب از نظر ساده گفتن فرقی با کتاب استالینگ ویرایش 5 داره یا نه ؟ نصر کدومشون بهتره ؟
> کلا لازم هست که کتاب استالینگ ویرایش 5 رو بخونم ؟ یا اینکه فرقی نمی کنند ؟
> کلا لازم هست که کتاب تننباوم رو بخونم ؟
> 
> ...


اتفاقا سیستم عامل یکی از درسهایی که هم من هم دوستام به شدت سرش وقت گذاشتیم و در پایان هم همه فکر می کردیم وقتمون رو خیلی تلف کردیم. در مورد سوال شما باید بگم که من استالینگ ویرایش 4 رو نخوندم پس سوالتون رو نمی تونم جواب بدم جای شما بودم نسخه جدید تر رو می خوندم. اما در مورد اینکه کدوم کتاب سیستم عامل بهتره باید بگم هر کتابی یه فصلیش نسبت به بقیه بهتره ! یعنی هیچکدوم بهترین نیست چیزی که می تونم بگم اینه که کتاب حقیقت بهترین و کامل ترین نیست، استالینگ هم تئوری زیاد می گه ولی دسته بندی مطالبش عالیه، فهیمی هم خوبه ولی برای درس سیستم عامل پیشرفته مقطع ارشد نه برای کنکور ! بدیهیه که هر کتابی یه چیز اضافی تر نسبت به بقیه گفته. پیشنهاد می کنم :
اگر 100 واحد وقت دارید : همشون رو مو به مو بخونید
اگر 70 واحد وقت دارید : اول استالینگ رو بخونید بعد جزئی تر حقیقت بعد هم تست
اگر 30 واحد وقت دارید : کتاب پارسه + گسترش علوم پایه
اگر وقت ندارید : گسترش علوم پایه کافیه
توضیحات Guid رو دوباره بخون ...

----------


## bahar009

سلام دوستان
کسی میدونه چطوری می تونم جزوه ی ریاضی مهندسی پارسه رو تهیه کنم؟
ممنون میشم اگه کسی راهنمایی کنه

----------


## pesar irooni

من جزوه اش رو دارم. هرکی بخواد میتونم بدم کپی کنه.

----------


## bahar009

> من جزوه اش رو دارم. هرکی بخواد میتونم بدم کپی کنه.


 ممنون دوست عزیز ولی چطوری ازتون بگیرم؟

----------


## mehdi_turbo

سلام دوست من
چند درصد روي مطالبي كه به صورت PDF  منتشر كردي مطمئني ؟
يعني ايا با افرادي مشاوره كردي كه كتابهاي مختلف را خوندند يا نه صرفا تجربيات خودتو نوشتي ؟
ايا با كسايي كه كتاهاي مختلف را خوندن مشورت كردي ؟
مي دوني من با بعضي از اولويت بندي هات مخالفم ( الارغم زحمت فراواني كه كشيدي و من ممنونت هستم)
مثلا درس پايگاه داده كتاب رفرنس مرجع از C J DATE  است كه شما به عنوان رفرنس اخر معرفي كرديد و اين را ظلم در حق اين مولف مي دونم كه مخترع پايگاه داده است !!!
يا مثلا اكثر دانشگاها كتاب سيستم عامل از استالينگز ترجمه دكتر پدرام را توصيه مي كنند و همون طور كه من خوندمش در سطح بسيار بالايي قرار داره و مفاهيم را خيلي قشنگ تعريف كرده !!!
با اكثر منابعي كه معرفي كردي كاملا موافقم !
دوست دارم به يه نتيجه گيري منطقي روي خوندن يك كتاب و اصلي ترين كتاب برسيم ؟ با كمك همگي دوستان 
از دوستان خواهش مي كنم بحثي كه دوستمون راه انداخته را به انحراف نكشونيد با زدن پست هاي بي ربط !!!

----------


## pesar irooni

به اندازه تمام آدمهایی که دانشگاه قبول میشند راه هست برای رسیدن به دانشگاه!!!!
من هم با شما موافقم. این اقای فراحی اصلا از همون اول با پایگاه سیلبرشاتس حال میکرد.
اما در مورد نمودار زمانبندی هاش حدود 90% با من یکی بودند. اما در مورد منابع کمی با هم تفاوت داشتیم ز جمله مواردی که اشاره کردید.

----------


## manager

> سلام دوست من
> چند درصد روي مطالبي كه به صورت PDF  منتشر كردي مطمئني ؟
> يعني ايا با افرادي مشاوره كردي كه كتابهاي مختلف را خوندند يا نه صرفا تجربيات خودتو نوشتي ؟
> ايا با كسايي كه كتاهاي مختلف را خوندن مشورت كردي ؟
> مي دوني من با بعضي از اولويت بندي هات مخالفم ( الارغم زحمت فراواني كه كشيدي و من ممنونت هستم)
> مثلا درس پايگاه داده كتاب رفرنس مرجع از C J DATE  است كه شما به عنوان رفرنس اخر معرفي كرديد و اين را ظلم در حق اين مولف مي دونم كه مخترع پايگاه داده است !!!
> يا مثلا اكثر دانشگاها كتاب سيستم عامل از استالينگز ترجمه دكتر پدرام را توصيه مي كنند و همون طور كه من خوندمش در سطح بسيار بالايي قرار داره و مفاهيم را خيلي قشنگ تعريف كرده !!!
> با اكثر منابعي كه معرفي كردي كاملا موافقم !
> دوست دارم به يه نتيجه گيري منطقي روي خوندن يك كتاب و اصلي ترين كتاب برسيم ؟ با كمك همگي دوستان 
> از دوستان خواهش مي كنم بحثي كه دوستمون راه انداخته را به انحراف نكشونيد با زدن پست هاي بي ربط !!!


اول بگم که خیلی خوشحالم بعد از 200 بار دانلود این سند یک نفر به اون یه نگاهی انداخته و در موردش صحبت کرد..
من صرفا تجربیاتم رو نوشتم و اگر از مطالب اطمینان نداشتم نمی نوشتم، تمام اون منابعی رو که معرفی کردم خودم خوندم و  اول عرائضم گفتم که هر کسی نظری داره بگه تکمیلش می کنیم و مطالبی که من نوشتم نظرات شخصیم بوده شایدم از نظر همه درست نباشن..
مثلا در مورد پایگاه داده ها من DATE رو خوندم نه به نظرم سیلبرشاتس بهتر بود ! دلایلم رو هم گفتم، خواستید می تونیم با هم بحث کنیم ..
یا مثلا در مورد سیستم عامل ترجمه ابراهیمی بد نبود خیلی صریح و واضح و قابل درک ترجمه کرده بود. خیلی وقت ها ما یه چیزهایی از این و اون می شنویم فکر می کنیم چون همه اون رو می گن پس اون خوبه !! باید بگم در همه موارد یه همچین چیزی صحت نداره ! مثلا در مورد پایگاه داده ها کتاب رانکوهی رو اصلا پیشنهاد نمی کنم کسی بخونه ! در صورتی که خیلی ها می گن دیتابیس فقط رانکوهی !!
خیلی خوبه این بحث به نتیجه برسه ولی خوب متاسفانه دوستان کم لطفی می کنن و تاپیک رو الکی شلوغ می کنن...
یکی دیگه از چیزهایی که برای خودم خیلی اهمیت داشت منحنی های یادگیری بود که به نظرم خیلی مهم هستند. مثلا من محاسبات عددی رو چون طبق این منحنی پیش نرفتم کلی ضرر کردم ! در مورد اونها هم اگر نظر بدید خیلی خوبه...
مجید تو هم به جای این کارا بیا نظر بده شیطونی نکن ...... :چشمک:

----------


## mehdi_turbo

اگر كه لطف كنيد و توضيح بديد كه نمودار ها را بر اساس كدام مدل اماري كشيد ممنون مي شم ؟
ايا با توجه به جامعه اماري اين نمودار ها را رسم كرديد يا اينم صرفا تجربه شخصي از نحوه خوندنه ؟
در همين قسمت نمودار ها در قسمت " ميزان مطالعه" هيچ عدد يا مقياسي براي مشخص شدن اينكه مثلا از چه ميزان به چه ميزان افزايش يا كاهش بديم وجود نداره !‌  
اگه لطف كني يه ملاكي براش مشخص كني خيلي خوب ميشه !‌مثل همون A,B ,...

----------


## manager

اتفاقا سعی کردم نمودار ها حالت علمی نداشته باشه تا دقیق نشه ! چون وقت نداشتم نمودارها دقت ندارند، صرفا تجربه شخصیمه و شما می تونید نمودار نگارش 0 بخونیدش چون تکمیل نشده.. فقط یه منحنیه ولی به نظرم برای شروع بد نیست !

----------


## sunday

محمد جان این کتاب طراحی الگوریتم ها ترجمه جلیلی ماله کدوم انتشارات هست ؟
لینک واسه خرید اینترنتی داری ازش؟


راستی خودت کجا قبول شدی. تو وبلاگ (خدا بیامرز) گفته بودی نزدیک کنکور اوضاع احوالت خراب شده !؟
من کلی سرچ کردم به جایی نرسیدم.

----------


## solidilos

دنبال حل تمرین های طراحی الگوریتم نئوپولیتان می گردم...کسی از رفقا میتونه کمکم کنه؟

----------


## SystemAnalyst

کتاب استالینگز ویرایش 4 با 5 زیاد تغییری نکرده نیاز نیست دوباره بخونیش .حتی من ویرایش 6 این کتاب هم دیدم (البته زبان اصلیش) بازم خیلی تفاوت نکرده.یعنی تو اصول و مفاهیم هیچ تغییری نکرده فقط مثال ها به روز شدن.ترجمه جعفر نژاد و دکتر پدرام هر دو خوب هستن.

----------


## sunday

سلام سید

کتاب ساختمان داده هورویتز با C++‎ که تو Guide معرفی کردی با ساختمان داده هورویتز با c فقط تو syntax کد هاش فرق داره یا چیزی اضافه تر هم داره ؟

----------


## manager

سلام از ماست
من کتاب هوریتز با C رو ندیدم ولی فکر کنم یکی باشه ...

----------


## hamidinejad

آقای فرحی یه سوال داشتم ؟؟

به نظر شما برای خواندن دروس 2 حالت وجود داره!

1- در کل هفته تمامی دروس را مطالعه کرده و بخش بخش همه دروس را بخوانیم.

2- به صورت پیشنیاز - هم نیاز بخونیم ! مثلا اول ساختمان گسسته رو تموم کنیم بعد بریم سراغ ساختمان داده ها یا مثلا مدار منطقی رو تموم کنیم بعد بریم سراغ معماری کامپیوتر!

ممنون از توجه شما

----------


## icegirl_f2r

ببخشید آقای manager من هر کاری میکنم فایلتون(Guide.rar‏) واسم باز نمی شه چی کار کنم؟ :ناراحت:

----------


## manager

> آقای فرحی یه سوال داشتم ؟؟
> 
> به نظر شما برای خواندن دروس 2 حالت وجود داره!
> 
> 1- در کل هفته تمامی دروس را مطالعه کرده و بخش بخش همه دروس را بخوانیم.
> 
> 2- به صورت پیشنیاز - هم نیاز بخونیم ! مثلا اول ساختمان گسسته رو تموم کنیم بعد بریم سراغ ساختمان داده ها یا مثلا مدار منطقی رو تموم کنیم بعد بریم سراغ معماری کامپیوتر!
> 
> ممنون از توجه شما


سلام، من فراحی هستم نه فرحی.
باید هر دو با هم باشه یعنی شما با در نظر گرفتن موارد زیر برنامه و زمان مطالعه خودتون رو تنظیم کنید. اگر طبق این برنامه ریزی پیش برید 100% قول می دم یه دانشگاه خوب قبول می شید :
برنامه ریزی باید بر اساس نکات زیر باشه :
1- پیش نیاز
2- ضریب اهمیت دروس
3- ضریب درس در کنکور
4- حجم درس
5- میزان تسلط شما در اون درس
 6- ضریب دشواری درس
7- ساعات مطالعه در برنامه های قبلی
هر 2 یا 3 هفته باید این برنامه رو Refresh  کنید، می تونید از به فایل Excell برای فرموله کردن این برنامه استفاده کنید، من یک مثال از نحوه این فرمول رو ضمیمه کردم.
با این کار شما تعداد ساعت مطالعه مورد نیاز برای درس ها رو در می آرید بعد برنامه ریزی می کنید که نمونه برنامه رو هم ضمیمه کردم.
موفق باشید

----------


## manager

> ببخشید آقای manager من هر کاری میکنم فایلتون(Guide.rar‏) واسم باز نمی شه چی کار کنم؟


فکر کنم باید با نرم افزار WinRAR بازش کنید.

----------


## hamidinejad

دست شما درد نكنه خيلي توپ بود بابت فاميلي هم معذرت مي خواهم اشتباه تايپي بود!

----------


## mehdi_turbo

سلام 
فايل gif.3
انگار ي  مشكل داره نمايش نميده !

----------


## manager

> سلام 
> فايل gif.3
> انگار ي  مشكل داره نمايش نميده !


من چک کردم، مشکلی نداشت. :چشمک:

----------


## marshalor

سلام. شما مي دونيد  توي کنکور IT براي مهندسي نرم افزار چه منبعي خوبه؟ کلا منابع کنکور IT  بنظرتون جي خوبه؟ ممنون

----------


## vahid64

> سلام، من فراحی هستم نه فرحی.
> باید هر دو با هم باشه یعنی شما با در نظر گرفتن موارد زیر برنامه و زمان مطالعه خودتون رو تنظیم کنید. اگر طبق این برنامه ریزی پیش برید 100% قول می دم یه دانشگاه خوب قبول می شید :
> برنامه ریزی باید بر اساس نکات زیر باشه :
> 1- پیش نیاز
> 2- ضریب اهمیت دروس
> 3- ضریب درس در کنکور
> 4- حجم درس
> 5- میزان تسلط شما در اون درس
>  6- ضریب دشواری درس
> ...


دوست عزیز در مورد این فایل اکسل بیشتر توضیح می دید ؟

چه جوری بسازیم و فرمول هاش ؟

از اطلاعاتی که تا اینجا به اشتراک گذاشتید هم کمال تشکر رو دارم.

----------


## icegirl_f2r

> فکر کنم باید با نرم افزار WinRAR بازش کنید.


خب منم همین کار را کردم اما خطا میده!! نسخه:Adobe Reader 9
اینم خطاها:
Guide.rar:unexpected end of archive
CRC failed in Guide.pdf.the file is corrupt

----------


## manager

> سلام. شما مي دونيد  توي کنکور IT براي مهندسي نرم افزار چه منبعي خوبه؟ کلا منابع کنکور IT  بنظرتون جي خوبه؟ ممنون


دروس مشترک که خوب همین منابع رو که معرفی شده بخونید خوبه، برای دورسی که مشترک نیست مثل مهندسی نرم افزار و شبکه راستش من منابع خوبی نمی شناسم ولی منابع بد رو می شناسم که بهتون بگم سراغشون نرید و پولتون رو دور نریزید مثل راهیان ارشد و پوران پژوهش. به عنوان مثال کتاب تست و درس شبکه و مهندسی نرم انتشارات پوران پژوهش خلاصه کتابه که تالیف نشده بلکه فقط یکسری صفحات کتاب اصلی حذف شده !! یعنی کتاب اصلی منهای چندین صفحه شده کتاب پوران پژوهش خوب به نظرم اصلا خوب نیست چون مطالب گسسته هستند.

----------


## manager

> دوست عزیز در مورد این فایل اکسل بیشتر توضیح می دید ؟
> 
> چه جوری بسازیم و فرمول هاش ؟
> 
> ...


ببینید من می تونستم اصلا فایل Excel رو ضمیمه کنم ولی خوب این کار کاملا سلیقه ایه و این کار من ممکن بود باعث کم شدن خلاقیتتون بشه. شما همینکه بدونید باید به چه مطالبی در برنامه ریزی توجه داشته باشید کافیه باقیش دست خودتونه، به عبارت خیلی ساده تر اگر شما بعد از حداقل 4 سال تحصیلات دانشگاهی نتونید یه برنامه ریزی خوب برای خودتون داشته باشید چطور می تونید در مقطع ارشد ادامه تحصیل بدید ... :چشمک:

----------


## manager

> خب منم همین کار را کردم اما خطا میده!! نسخه:Adobe Reader 9
> اینم خطاها:
> Guide.rar:unexpected end of archive
> CRC failed in Guide.pdf.the file is corrupt


چشم من مجددا در اسرع وقت خود فایل Pdf رو ضمیمه می کنم.

----------


## majidmt

سلام جناب فراحي ممنون از راهنمايي هاي شما ميخواستم بدونم شما خودتون قبول شديد؟
و اگر پاسخ مثبته كجا؟(اين سوال تكراري در صفحه 3 :راستی خودت کجا قبول شدی. تو وبلاگ (خدا بیامرز) گفته بودی نزدیک کنکور اوضاع احوالت خراب شده !؟)

----------


## manager

> سلام جناب فراحي ممنون از راهنمايي هاي شما ميخواستم بدونم شما خودتون قبول شديد؟
> و اگر پاسخ مثبته كجا؟(اين سوال تكراري در صفحه 3 :راستی خودت کجا قبول شدی. تو وبلاگ (خدا بیامرز) گفته بودی نزدیک کنکور اوضاع احوالت خراب شده !؟)


چون بهمن ماه درس نخوندم و معدلمم خیلی پائین در حدود 12.46 بود جایی که می خواستم قبول نشدم، الآن شبانه الگوریتم محاسبات دانشگاه تهران قبول شدم، اولش خیلی خوشم نیومد ولی وقتی به عمق رشته الگوریتم محاسبات پی بردم الآن بهش علاقه مند شدم. ناگفته نمونه که انتخاب فردوسی مشهد روزانه نرم افزار هم قبول شدم. رتبم تو نرم افزار 274 و تو الگوریتم محاسبات 218 شده بود.

----------


## majidmt

نظرتون راجع به بسته سنجش و دانش چییه؟

----------


## icegirl_f2r

دستتون درد نکنه فایلتون را دیدم چند نکته بگم:
1- فکر میکنم منحنی مطالعه ها همیشه درست نباشه! من خودم واسه کارشناسی به بعضی از مباحث کتاب ها آشنایی نداشتم اما خب تونستم بخونم و تو کنکور جواب بدم.

2-دوستان گفتن معماری پارسال انگار از موریس مانو نبوده و کسای که منبع دیگه خونده بودن تونستن به راحتی جواب بدن اما اونای که موریس را خونده بودن نه و اگه هم دادن به سختی. منم که سوالا را دیدم واسم سخت بود فکر نمیکردم معماری اینقدر سخت باشه.

3- به نظر شما کدوم کتاب ها تست بیشتری دارن؟ 
به نظر من مقسمی و مدرسان شریف تو این زمینه خیلی خوب باشن. بقیه انتشارات که دیدم خیلی کم تست  دارن، نظر شما چیه؟

----------


## علوی نژاد

ممنون خوب بود 
فقط ترجمه بعضی از کتابها هم ای کاش ذکر می شد

----------


## taha2005

> دوستان گفتن معماری پارسال انگار از موریس مانو نبوده و کسای که منبع دیگه خونده بودن تونستن به راحتی جواب بدن اما اونای که موریس را خونده بودن نه و اگه هم دادن به سختی. منم که سوالا را دیدم واسم سخت بود فکر نمیکردم معماری اینقدر سخت باشه.


سلام
من واسه کنکورIT پارسال میشه گفت فقط معماری رو درست خونده بودم اونم فقط از رو کتاب مانو و فقط تست های کنکور رو زده بودم
از 8 تا سوال معماری همشو بلد بودم ولی خب چون آخرین درس به معماری جواب دادم فقط 6 تاش تونستم جواب بدم که درصدم شد 75.
در ضمن یکی از سوالهاش از متن مستقیم کتاب مانو بود.

----------


## manager

> ...
> 1- فکر میکنم منحنی مطالعه ها همیشه درست نباشه! من خودم واسه کارشناسی به بعضی از مباحث کتاب ها آشنایی نداشتم اما خب تونستم بخونم و تو کنکور جواب بدم.
>  ...


من اولش هم گفتم به شدت از نظراتتون استفاده می کنم، شما هر منحنی که به نظرتون اشتباه یا بهترش وجود داره رو بگید با هم بحث می کنیم یه منحنی خوب براش پیدا می کنیم. :لبخند:

----------


## Yama12

> تو گوگل جستجو کنید: "جزوه آمار دانشگاه علم و صنعت"
> 13 تا فایل pdf (دوازده فصل) هست با حجم حدود 2 مگ. اگر پیدا نکردید بگید همینجا بزارم.


سلام
سرور هایی که این جزوه روشون قرار دارن مشکل پیدا کرده و نمیشه کامل دانلود کرد
اگر لطف کنین و اینجا بزارین ممنون می شم

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

> سلام
> سرور هایی که این جزوه روشون قرار دارن مشکل پیدا کرده و نمیشه کامل دانلود کرد
> اگر لطف کنین و اینجا بزارین ممنون می شم


سلام،
به جهت حفظ نظم بخش، فایل ها رو در این تاپیک قرار دادم. از اونجا دانلود کنید.
موفق باشید/

----------


## mehdi_turbo

> نظرتون راجع به بسته سنجش و دانش چییه؟


دوستان من هم خيلي وقته به دنبال مفيد بودن يا نبودن جزوه ها ي سنجش و دانش كه به صورت يه پك به فروش مي رسه مي گردم !
اگه كسي اطلاعاتي در اين رابطه داره لطف كنه براي ما قرار بده !
ممنون

----------


## icegirl_f2r

> سلام
> من واسه کنکورIT پارسال میشه گفت فقط معماری رو درست خونده بودم اونم فقط از رو کتاب مانو و فقط تست های کنکور رو زده بودم
> از 8 تا سوال معماری همشو بلد بودم ولی خب چون آخرین درس به معماری جواب دادم فقط 6 تاش تونستم جواب بدم که درصدم شد 75.
> در ضمن یکی از سوالهاش از متن مستقیم کتاب مانو بود.


 
البته من معماری را نخونده بودم اما با توجه بهدانسته هایی که از قبل داشتم واسم سخت بود. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## محمد سلیم آبادی

سلام،
جناب manager آیا سوالات کنکور ارشد بر اساس یک سری syllabus مشخص طراحی می شوند؟ و اگر اینگونه است آیا شما سرفصل مشخصی از هر درس کنکوری (دروس مشترک و دروس تخصصی نرم افزار) در اختیار دارید؟
به طور مثال درس پایگاه داده ها کتاب Date رو Ref در نظر گرفته ولی این کتاب بیش از 20 فصل دارد آیا تمام این فصول را باید مطالعه کرد؟

----------


## Mamdos

سرفصل دروس ارشد مهندسی کامپیوتر (+ شبکه)

کلاً وب‌نوشت مانشت مطالب مفید زیادی در مورد کنکور کارشناسی ارشد داره.

----------


## shafagh_82

> دروس مشترک که خوب همین منابع رو که معرفی شده بخونید خوبه، برای دورسی که مشترک نیست مثل مهندسی نرم افزار و شبکه راستش من منابع خوبی نمی شناسم ولی منابع بد رو می شناسم که بهتون بگم سراغشون نرید و پولتون رو دور نریزید مثل راهیان ارشد و پوران پژوهش. به عنوان مثال کتاب تست و درس شبکه و مهندسی نرم انتشارات پوران پژوهش خلاصه کتابه که تالیف نشده بلکه فقط یکسری صفحات کتاب اصلی حذف شده !! یعنی کتاب اصلی منهای چندین صفحه شده کتاب پوران پژوهش خوب به نظرم اصلا خوب نیست چون مطالب گسسته هستند.


 سلام! یک سوال راجع به درس شبکه داشتم! ظاهرا شما از کتاب پوران راضی نبودید, نمیدونید کتاب مقسمی برای شبکه چطور  هست؟؟ ممنون

----------


## professional2009

سلام 
برای شرکت ذز آزمون ارشد نرم افزار برای درس زبان تخصصی و عمومی تصمیم دارم تست های 10 سال گذشته کنکور رو بخونم فقط.
چند نمونه دارم اما بی نظم هست و پاسخ هاشو هم ندارم.
میدونید از کجا میتونم یه مجموعه کامل به همراه پاسخ ها گیر بیارم؟

----------


## mehdi_turbo

> سلام 
> برای شرکت ذز آزمون ارشد نرم افزار برای درس زبان تخصصی و عمومی تصمیم دارم تست های 10 سال گذشته کنکور رو بخونم فقط.
> چند نمونه دارم اما بی نظم هست و پاسخ هاشو هم ندارم.
> میدونید از کجا میتونم یه مجموعه کامل به همراه پاسخ ها گیر بیارم؟


هر چند از بيشتر كتابهاي راهيان ارشد خوشم نمياد ولي يك استثنا در كتابهاشون هست و اون كتاب زبان تخصصي اين مجموعه است كه فوق العاده جالبه حتما  تهيه اش كن 
بدردت مي خوره !

----------


## tohidshamspour

باسلام خدمت تمامي دوستان عزيز
من با توجه به اينكه دير شروع كردم و  پايه رياضيم زياد تعريفي نداره(فني بودم)ميخام رو 2تا از دروس تمركز كنم.كساني كه تجربه كنكور دارن راهنمايي كنن كدوم هاشون بيشتر ارزش وقت گذاشتن دارن و امتيازآورترن؟
ضمنا براي مهندسي نرم افزار كتاب كنكوري كدوم بهتره؟مرجع نميخام چون نميرسم.با آرزوي موفقيتتون

----------


## sara_np

سلام دوستان
خسته نباشید
من واسه مبانی کامپیوتر که واسه علوم کامپیوتر میاد یک منبع خوب میخام...میشه کمک کنید؟
چه کتابی بخونم؟

----------


## tohidshamspour

> باسلام خدمت تمامي دوستان عزيز
> من با توجه به اينكه دير شروع كردم و  پايه رياضيم زياد تعريفي نداره(فني بودم)ميخام رو 2تا از دروس تمركز كنم.كساني كه تجربه كنكور دارن راهنمايي كنن كدوم هاشون بيشتر ارزش وقت گذاشتن دارن و امتيازآورترن؟
> ضمنا براي مهندسي نرم افزار كتاب كنكوري كدوم بهتره؟مرجع نميخام چون نميرسم.با آرزوي موفقيتتون


مرسي از توجهتون! :تشویق:

----------


## sara_np

سلام
جناب شمس پور روی دروس عمومی بیشتر تمرکز کنید حالا هر کدومشو که پایه تون قویتره رو همونا بیشتر کارکنید.البته سیستم عامل که به نظر من خیلی مشکله تست های ارشدش که باید خیلی کار بشه ولی ساختمان داده و مدارمنطقی و معماری دروس خوبی هستند که می تونید روشون تمرکز بیشتری داشته باشید.
امیدوارم موفق باشید

----------


## tohidshamspour

> سلام
> جناب شمس پور روی دروس عمومی بیشتر تمرکز کنید حالا هر کدومشو که پایه تون قویتره رو همونا بیشتر کارکنید.البته سیستم عامل که به نظر من خیلی مشکله تست های ارشدش که باید خیلی کار بشه ولی ساختمان داده و مدارمنطقی و معماری دروس خوبی هستند که می تونید روشون تمرکز بیشتری داشته باشید.
> امیدوارم موفق باشید


ممنون از راهنماييتون ولي اشكال از من بود فك كنم روي سوالمو درست مطرح نكردم و شما منظورمو اشتباه متوجه شدين!
منظور من 2تا از دروس رياضي بود نه كل دروس والا نميشه كه فقط رو 2تا درس از ميون اين همه درس تمركز كرد.خوشبختانه من با هيچكدوم از درس عمومي و تخصصي مشكل خاصي ندارم فقط رياضيات هست كه حوصلمو سر ميبره.اونم بخاطر اينه كه تا حالا براش وقت نزاشتم و عادت به خوندنش ندارم.ميخاستم ازبين آمار،گسسته،محاسبات و مهندسي دوتاشو كه راحتترن بخونم.آمارم خوبه بد نيست.ولي با محاسبات آشنایی ندارم چون تو دانشگا برامون ارائه نشده بود.
بازم ممنون از توجهتون

----------


## sara_np

سلام
آقای شمس پور توی دروس ریاضی من فکر کنم امار و گسسته دروس بسیار خوبی هستند که میشه روشون تمرکز داشت...محاسبات یا آنالیز عددی درس سختی نیست ولی شنیدم تستایی که ارائه میشه بسیار مشکله..من توصیه می کنم وقتتونو بزارید روی امار و گسسته

----------


## majidmt

بچه ها من ميخوام تازه شروع به خواندن كنم به نظرتون دير نيست ميتونم موفق بشم ؟؟ يه سوالي هم داشتم اينكه واسه اينكه مجازي قبول شيم رتبه بالايي ميخواد؟؟
و آيا مجازي واسه رشته نرم افزارم هستش؟

----------


## sanaz e

> توی دروس ریاضی من فکر کنم امار و گسسته دروس بسیار خوبی هستند که میشه روشون تمرکز داشت...محاسبات یا آنالیز عددی درس سختی نیست ولی شنیدم تستایی که ارائه میشه بسیار مشکله..من توصیه می کنم وقتتونو بزارید روی امار و گسسته


ببخشيد دوست عزيز من اصلا آمار رو نميفهمم بخاطر همين هم خيلي روي محاسبات حساب ميكردم. يعني چي كه تستهاش سخته؟ ميشه بيشتر توضيح بدين.
آمار رو چه جوري بايد بخونيم؟

----------


## majidmt

بچه ها جواب منو نمیدید یعنی خیلی دیگه دیره

----------


## sniper_I

> سلام
> آقای شمس پور توی دروس ریاضی من فکر کنم امار و گسسته دروس بسیار خوبی هستند که میشه روشون تمرکز داشت...محاسبات یا آنالیز عددی درس سختی نیست ولی شنیدم تستایی که ارائه میشه بسیار مشکله..من توصیه می کنم وقتتونو بزارید روی امار و گسسته


سلام به دوستان
منم موافقم که آمار و گسسته رو اگه بشه خوب خوند میشه راحت تست اشونو زد، ولی به نظرم بهتره رو همه درسها تمرکز داشت و همشو خوند، چون ممکنه سوالاش راحت بیاد و بشه زدشون، اگرچه من خودم هنوز محاسبات رو شروع نکردم :افسرده: 
هیچ راهی دور نیست...
من برا آما، آمار پارسه(کتابشو میگم) همراه آمار نیکوکار می خونم، شماها چی می خونین؟ :چشمک:

----------


## zareei_ta

من برا آما، آمار پارسه(کتابشو میگم) همراه آمار نیکوکار می خونم، شماها چی می خونین؟ :چشمک: [/quote]

كتاب هاي پارسه رو از كجا تهيه كرديد ؟ ايا عضو موسسه بوديد؟ ممنون

----------


## sara_np

سلام دوستان
منم دارم امار پارسه رو میخونم به نظر من خیلی عالیه...حتی به جرات میشه گفت بهتر از کتاب نیکوکار

----------


## sara_np

> بچه ها من ميخوام تازه شروع به خواندن كنم به نظرتون دير نيست ميتونم موفق بشم ؟؟ يه سوالي هم داشتم اينكه واسه اينكه مجازي قبول شيم رتبه بالايي ميخواد؟؟
> و آيا مجازي واسه رشته نرم افزارم هستش؟


به نظر من ماهی رو هر وقت از آب بگیرید تازه است هنوز 3 ماه مونده تا کنکور اگه خوب 
 برنامه ریزی کنید و بشینید خیلی خوب بخونید دیر نیست..ولی توصیه میکنم از کتابهایی استفاده کنید که بیشتر خلاصه درسهاست ...در مورد مجازی هم زیاد اطلاعات ندارم

----------


## sara_np

> من برا آما، آمار پارسه(کتابشو میگم) همراه آمار نیکوکار می خونم، شماها چی می خونین؟


كتاب هاي پارسه رو از كجا تهيه كرديد ؟ ايا عضو موسسه بوديد؟ ممنون[/quote]

نه لازم نیست عضو موسسه باشی می تونید از کسانی که قبلا عضو بودند بگیرید...یه سرچ بکنید تو نت راحت پیدا میکنید

----------


## mehdi_turbo

> بچه ها من ميخوام تازه شروع به خواندن كنم به نظرتون دير نيست ميتونم موفق بشم ؟؟ يه سوالي هم داشتم اينكه واسه اينكه مجازي قبول شيم رتبه بالايي ميخواد؟؟
> و آيا مجازي واسه رشته نرم افزارم هستش؟


وقت زيادي نداري 
از من ميشنوي هر چه سريع يكبار كل مطالب كه قراره تا كنكور بخوني را به صورت سريع مطالعه كن و بعد به سراغ كتاب تست و كنكور برو ... 

در مورد دوره هاي مجازي *اينجا* بحث شده و دورهاي مجازي هم كم طرفدار نداره پس رتبه هاي بالا مجاز ميشن (‌دقيق نمي دونم چند)
فك كنم اولين بار مجازي براي نرم افزار اختراع شد  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## icegirl_f2r

> بچه ها من ميخوام تازه شروع به خواندن كنم به نظرتون دير نيست ميتونم موفق بشم ؟؟


فکر میکنم کمی دیر شده تا بخوای کتابها را جور کنی کلی وقت میبره(تقریبا یک ماه) اما بهتره درسهایی که تا حدی بلدی را بخونی.
موفق باشی.

----------


## sniper_I

یه سوال
شما برا مرور چی کار می کنید؟
یعنی منظورم اینه که مطالبی که م یخونید زود یادتون میره یا نه؟

----------


## manager

> یه سوال
> شما برا مرور چی کار می کنید؟
> یعنی منظورم اینه که مطالبی که م یخونید زود یادتون میره یا نه؟


یه کاری که به نظرم خیلی جالب بود و من انجام دادم این بود که یکسری دفترچه یادداشت پاپکو گرفتم به تعداد درسا، بعد تو این دفترچه ها نکاتی رو یادداشت می کردم که احتمال می دادم از یادم بره، همیشه قبل از مطالعه هر درسی اون مطالب رو یک بار از اول تا آخر مرور می کردم. خوب این باعث می شد کههر چیزی که تو اون دفترچه ها می نوشتم دیگه هیچ وقت از یادم نره. حجم دفترچه ها کم بود و به راحتی قابل حمل بود. از طرف دیگه چون خیلی کوچیک بود نمی تونستم همه چی رو توش بنویسم و از این بابت خوب بود. هنوز هم بعضی وقت ها به درد مرور می خوره.

----------


## mandbigS

دوستان عزیز سلام ...
خوشحالم که بالاخره یه جایی پیدا کردم که بتونم اصولی ازش مشاوره بگیرم ...
من رشتم IT هستش و از الان که حدود 1 سال و چند ماه تا ارشد سال بعد مونده می خوام شروع کنم و تپل بخونم ... می خواستم از دوستاییی که تجربه دارن یه کمک بخوام که به من بگن چه فرمی بخونم ...
منظورم اینه که از الان تسم بزنم یا فقط منابع رو مفهومی بخونم ؟ یه راهنمایی کلی می خوام ازتون ... من حتما باید قبول شم و این برام خیلی حیاتیه ... منتظر کمکتون و راهنماییتون هستم ... ممنونم ...

----------


## imi

سلام
من اون فایلی رو که شما برای آزمون ارشد گذاشته بودید رو دیدم. خیلی خوب بود ، ممنون. چند تا سوال داشتم.
1- کتاب های پارسه با جزوه های پارسه تفاوت دارند؟ کدام را در بازار (نه بازار آزاد و کپی) می فروشند؟ کدام ها را بعد نام نویسی به ما می دهند؟ آیا می شود فقط آزمون های پارسه را نام نویسی کرد و این ها را نگرفت؟

2- آیا از معادلات دیفرانسیل سوالی نمی دهند؟ یا منظورتان از ریاضی مهندسی ، معادلات هم بوده است؟ آیا نیاز به خواندن کتاب های معادالات چه تست و چه منبع نیست یا همین مواردی که گفته اید معادلات را هم شامل می شود؟

3- از ریاضی 1 و 2 سوالی نمی دهند؟ البته خیلی از مباحث ریاضی یک و دو در همه ریاضی ها هستند ولی خب مباحث مختص به خود را هم دارند؟ ممنون.

4- آزمون های کدام موسسه خوب است؟ پارسه را توصیه می کنید؟

----------


## majidmt

دوستان يه گزارشي از اوضاع احوال مطالعه و چه منابعي و نظرتون در مورد اوني كه ميخونيد توي اين يك ماه و نيم باقي مونده بگيد؟؟(من خودم جزوات پارسه رو تهيه كردم و بعضي از جزوات جاهاي ديگه ولي وقت نكردم بخونم يعني تنبلي كردم)

----------


## manager

> سلام
> من اون فایلی رو که شما برای آزمون ارشد گذاشته بودید رو دیدم. خیلی خوب بود ، ممنون. چند تا سوال داشتم.
> 1- کتاب های پارسه با جزوه های پارسه تفاوت دارند؟ کدام را در بازار (نه بازار آزاد و کپی) می فروشند؟ کدام ها را بعد نام نویسی به ما می دهند؟ آیا می شود فقط آزمون های پارسه را نام نویسی کرد و این ها را نگرفت؟
> 
> 2- آیا از معادلات دیفرانسیل سوالی نمی دهند؟ یا منظورتان از ریاضی مهندسی ، معادلات هم بوده است؟ آیا نیاز به خواندن کتاب های معادالات چه تست و چه منبع نیست یا همین مواردی که گفته اید معادلات را هم شامل می شود؟
> 
> 3- از ریاضی 1 و 2 سوالی نمی دهند؟ البته خیلی از مباحث ریاضی یک و دو در همه ریاضی ها هستند ولی خب مباحث مختص به خود را هم دارند؟ ممنون.
> 
> 4- آزمون های کدام موسسه خوب است؟ پارسه را توصیه می کنید؟


1- بله - هیچ کدومشون رو - کتاب ها رو - معلومه که می شه
2- نه - پیش نیاز ریاضی مهندسیه البته خیلی کم - نه
3- نه ولی تو علوم کامپیوتر می دن - ؟؟؟ - خواهش می کنم.

----------


## zareei_ta

بزاي دزس مدار منطقي من قسمت هاي اول كتاب يعني مارهاي تدكيبي و سيستم اعداد رو خوندم و لي قسمت هاي اخر مدارهاي ترتيبي و مسايل مربوط به ان ها رو هر چقدر مي خونم نمي تونم متوجه بشم .به نظر شما از همون هايي ياد گرفتم چقدر سوال مياد و يا قسمت هاي اخر چقدر مهمه اگه نزنم خيلي نمرم پايين مي اد؟

----------


## tohidshamspour

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید
من میخام برای کنکور ارشد دانشگاه قزوین رو انتخاب کنم ولی اکثر دوستانم میگن که قبول شدن از این دانشگاه خیلی سخته و دانشگاه شبستر و نجف آباد و زنجان رو پیشنهاد میکنن.میخاستم ببینم کسی اطلاعی در این زمینه داره؟
چون دانشگاه قزوین بنظرم دانشگاه خوبیه ولی همونطور که گفتم نمیدونم به حرفای اطرافیانم گوش کنم یا همین دانشگارو انتخاب کنم.
ممنون میشم اگه اطلاعی داشتین راهنمایی کنید.ممنون
یا حق

----------


## maktitil

سلام و خسته نباشید
کسی جواب ارشد آزاد نرم افزار و IT سال 88 و سوال و جواب ارشد آزاد نرم افزار و IT سال 87 رو نداره؟
ممنون میشم اگه بهم کمک کنید.

----------


## EhsanCh

این رتبه ها که واسه ارشد هست چجوریه ؟ از بین چند نفره ؟ رتبه خوبش چنده ؟
برا دانشگاه آزاد چه درصد هایی خوبه ؟

پیشاپیش از جوابتون ممنونم

----------


## nsadeghi_1986

سلام
من تازه عضو اینجا شدم
واسه کنکور نمسال میخوام بخونم
ببخشید کسی جزوه های دروس ریاضی پارسه رو نداره بزاره اینجا
ممنونم

----------


## mbprogrammer

سلام
از دوستانی که برای کنکور سالهای قبل خوندن، اگه کسایی هستن که کتابها و جزواتشونو لازم ندارن، خیلی خوشحال می شیم که اینجا مطرح کنن که چی دارن تا بچه های دیگه بتونن استفاده کنن. حتی میشه اونها رو اسکن کرد و در اختیار بچه ها گذاشت یا اینکه با قیمت مناسب تر بچه های دیگه بخرن ازتون.

ممنون!

----------


## pesar irooni

من کلی تست دارم
فقط باید کپی کنید پس بدید
کتابهام رو قبلا دادم رفته

----------


## kiani_behzad

> دوستان من هم خيلي وقته به دنبال مفيد بودن يا نبودن جزوه ها ي سنجش و دانش كه به صورت يه پك به فروش مي رسه مي گردم !
> اگه كسي اطلاعاتي در اين رابطه داره لطف كنه براي ما قرار بده !
> ممنون


 نه بسته های سنجش و دانش تعریفی نداره. من همه کتاب های کنکورو داشتم و دیدم پارسه گسترش علوم پایه پوران پژوهش و سنجش.

----------


## zhaleh.mp

سلام.
سرفصلای اصلی ای که تو کنکور می یاد رو از کجا باید پیدا کنیم؟
یعنی از کجا بدونیم  که یه کتاب تست کل مطالبی که تو کنکور می یاد رو پوشش می ده یا نه؟
راستی واسه معماری پیشنهادتون چه کتابیه؟
ممنون

----------


## zhaleh.mp

مثلا کتاب معماری پترسون که اینقد روش تاکید میشه با توجه به سرفصلای پوران یکی دو فصلش بیش تر بدرد بخور نیست!
یعنی سرفصلای پوران کامله؟
کلا سرفصلا رو از کجا باید گیر اورد و مطمئن شد؟؟

----------


## pesar irooni

وزارت علوم یه سری سرفصل برای هر رشته داره
بگردی پیدا میکنی
متاسفانه حجمش 2 مگ هست و تو برنامه نویس نمیشه آپلود کرد

----------


## whitecode

> سلام
> 
> چند وقت پیش من مستندی رو جهت بررسی منابع آزمون تحصیلات تکمیلی تهیه کردم و قرار بود بعد از اعلام نتیجه نهائی سازمان سنجش اون رو انتشار بدم، این مستند کامل نیست و من سعی می کنم با کمک نظرات دوستان در این تاپیک اون رو کامل کنم. 
> 
> اون دسته از عزیزانی که درگیر کنکور ارشد شدند می دونند که آمادگی برای این آزمون بسیار پرهزینه است. بعضی از دوستان بنا به دلایل مختلفی مثل سر کار رفتن، متعهل بودن، دوری از محل سکونت و ... با کمبود وقت، مشکل مالی و یا اساتید مجرب مواجه هستند و این در حالیه که بعضی از مردم بدون داشتن دقدقه تمامی امکانات رو در اختیار دارند و به نظرم این عادلانه نیست. 
> 
> تو این تاپیک تلاش می کنیم تا قدمی هر چند کوچیک جهت یکسان سازی شرایط حضور داوطلبای کنکور کارشناسی ارشد برداریم.


آقای فراحی ،
لطف و توجه شما توی این فروم برای شر کردن تجربیات و اطلاعاتتون که یک امر مشخصه ولی من یکسری سوالاتی هم به ایمیل آدرسی که درین سایت برای ارتباط قرار دادین فرستادم که هنوز جوابی دریافت نکردم :ناراحت: 
این آدرس galaxyroad2004@yahoo.com اصلن فعال هست؟؟ :افسرده:

----------


## moein_sql

به نظر من اگه ميخا توي درساي گفته شده مسلط شي بهتره بري پيش يه استاد مسلط به اين طور درسا.

واقا اگه بري خيلي خوب جواب ميگيري

----------


## manager

> آقای فراحی ،
> لطف و توجه شما توی این فروم برای شر کردن تجربیات و اطلاعاتتون که یک امر مشخصه ولی من یکسری سوالاتی هم به ایمیل آدرسی که درین سایت برای ارتباط قرار دادین فرستادم که هنوز جوابی دریافت نکردم
> این آدرس galaxyroad2004@yahoo.com اصلن فعال هست؟؟


سلام بله سوالاتتون رو دیدم اینقدر کلی بود که نمی تونم بهتون بگم "اونها رو اینجا هم قرار بدید"، پاسختون رو هم دادم.

----------


## seyedmajid

با سلام به دوستان
کسی در باره ی اکسین اطلاعاتی داره ؟
من در طول دانشگاه کتاب های را که اساتید معرفی کردند را خواندم به نظر شما الآن بهتره 
1)تست بزنم 
یا 
2)کتاب ها را گذرا بخونم و دسته بندی کنم
 یا
3) کتاب ها را عمقی از اول بخونم

----------


## saeed.gh31

سلام 
من امسال می خوام تو کنکور شرکت کنم به نظر شما چه جوری باید درس بخونم؟

----------


## heyjjaja

با سلام
manager عزیز واقعا ممنونم از راهنمایی ها
میخواستم در مورد زبان بیشتر توضیح بدین یا منابع معرفی کنین 
م م ن و ن

----------


## masoud05

[quote=saeed.gh31;1069410]سلام 
من امسال می خوام تو کنکور شرکت کنم به نظر شما چه جوری باید درس بخونم؟ 	

جواب:
به نظر من اول یافتن منابع مطالعاتی درست ، سپس یه برنامه ریزی درست با توجه به توانایی هایی که دارید مثلا اگه در روز نمی تونید زیاد درس بخونید باید زودتر شروع کنید یا اینکه 1 یا 2 درس که واقعاً در آن ضعف دارید و نیز اینکه این درس خیلی حجیمه رو حذف کنید
تو هر کدام از این مراحل اشتباه کنی ، بدجور ضرر می کنی

----------


## movi60cent

> با سلام
> manager عزیز واقعا ممنونم از راهنمایی ها
> میخواستم در مورد زبان بیشتر توضیح بدین یا منابع معرفی کنین 
> م م ن و ن


سلام .زبان 504 با یک کتابی به اسم::essential idiom

----------


## farzad1389

> وزارت علوم یه سری سرفصل برای هر رشته داره
> بگردی پیدا میکنی
> متاسفانه حجمش 2 مگ هست و تو برنامه نویس نمیشه آپلود کرد


به  آدرس   http://gostaresh.msrt.ir/frmGrade.aspx   مراجعه کنین کلیه سرفصلهای تمام رشته ها اونجا موجود هستش

----------


## SAMARE

سلااااااااااام به همه دوستان 

میخواستم نظرتون رو راجع به موسسات مختلف بدونم

موسسه پارسه !!!!
موسسه ماهان !!!!
سنجش تکمیلی !!!!

میخوام بدونم کدوم موسسه برای کارشناسی ارشد بهتره ؟؟؟

----------


## sajad_3dmax

خصوصا واسه درسهای گسسته و طراحی الگوریتم.
با تشکر.
ان شا الله موفق باشید...

----------


## sajad_3dmax

با سلام.من تصمیم گرفتم برا پایگاه داده هم سیلبرشاتس رو بخونم و هم دیت رو.واسه سیلبرشاتس که ترجمه جعفرنژادو دیدم خوب بوده.اما واسه دیت ترجمه های زیادی وجود داره.کدومشو ن مناسبه؟لطفا انتشاراتش رو هم لطف بفرمایین ذکر کنید.شنیدم جناب مقسمی همراه کس دیگه ای کتاب دیت رو ترجمه کردند.درسته؟
یا علی(ع)

----------


## rostamiani

سلام
من امسال می خوام برای کنکور ارشد شرکت کنم و تازه شروع کردم :)
به نظرتون چطور می تونم به بقیه کنکوریا برسم ؟

اگه ممکنه کتاب خوبی برای هوش مصنوعی و مدار های الکتریکی و مباحث عدیدی بهم معرفی کنید

خیلی متشکرم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## manager

> با سلام
> manager عزیز واقعا ممنونم از راهنمایی ها
> میخواستم در مورد زبان بیشتر توضیح بدین یا منابع معرفی کنین 
> م م ن و ن


سلام زبان رو کاریش نمی تونی بکنی یعنی کلا خوندن یا نخوندنتون زیاد فرقی نمی کنه، ولی یه نرم افزار 504 داشتم از شرکت نارسیس بد نبود 504 تا لغت رو به زور حفظ می شی :قهقهه:

----------


## veniz2008

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان و آقای فراحی،یه سوال داشتم:کتاب کامپایلری که پیشنهاد دادید بهترین ترجمش ماله کیه؟

----------


## SAMARE

دوستان با تمام این تفاسیر و بعد از پیشنهاد کردن منابع مختلف میخواستم بدونم آیا شرکت در آزمون های منظم یک موسسه میتونه به امادگی بیشتر ما در کنکور سراسری کمک کنه؟؟؟
اگر پاسخ تون مثبت هست دوستانی که در این زمینه تجربیاتی دارند ممنون میشم که بهترین موسسه رو معرفی کنن!!!


پ.ن: از همه دوستانی که در بحث شرکت میکنند بخصوص از استارتر محترم تاپیک بینهایت سپاسگذارم ..... :لبخند:

----------


## ma3oudphp

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز

راستش من از خوندن کتاب خیلی بدم میاد ! دوست دارم همه چیز رو به صورت خلاصه و اصل مطلب 

و با صرف کمترین وقت بخونم . راهنمایی کنید با این اوضاع چه کنم ؟

----------


## sajad_3dmax

سلام.
کتاب clrs هر دو جلدش واسه کنکور نیازه؟

----------


## rostamiani

> سلام
> من امسال می خوام برای کنکور ارشد شرکت کنم و تازه شروع کردم :)
> به نظرتون چطور می تونم به بقیه کنکوریا برسم ؟
> 
> اگه ممکنه کتاب خوبی برای هوش مصنوعی و مدار های الکتریکی و مباحث عدیدی بهم معرفی کنید
> 
> خیلی متشکرم


???
در ضمن ... به نظرتون چه کنکور آزمایشی بهتره ؟

متشکرم

----------


## alimaker

به قول دوستمون یک جواب ساده از باتجربه ها میخوایم

سلااااااااااام به همه دوستان 

میخواستم نظرتون رو راجع به موسسات مختلف بدونم

موسسه پارسه !!!!
موسسه ماهان !!!!
سنجش تکمیلی !!!!

میخوام بدونم کدوم موسسه برای کارشناسی ارشد بهتره ؟؟؟  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## SAMARE

> به قول دوستمون یک جواب ساده از باتجربه ها میخوایم
> 
> سلااااااااااام به همه دوستان 
> 
> میخواستم نظرتون رو راجع به موسسات مختلف بدونم
> 
> موسسه پارسه !!!!
> موسسه ماهان !!!!
> سنجش تکمیلی !!!!
> ...


 دوست عزیز حق کپی رایت رو رعایت نکردید
میدونید پیگرد قانونی داره!!!؟؟؟ :چشمک:

----------


## Web.Designer01

سلام
محمد رضا جان واقعا ممنون که لطف کردی و تجربیاتتو در اختیار ما قرار دادی،برات آرزوی موفقیت می کنم.
یه سوال ازت داشتم این منابعی که معرفی کردی برا شرکت تو کنکور آزادم پیشنهاد میکنی؟
من منتظر جوابت هستم تا هرچی زودتر شروع کنم به یاری خدا.
ممنون :قلب:

----------


## manager

> سلام
> محمد رضا جان واقعا ممنون که لطف کردی و تجربیاتتو در اختیار ما قرار دادی،برات آرزوی موفقیت می کنم.
> یه سوال ازت داشتم این منابعی که معرفی کردی برا شرکت تو کنکور آزادم پیشنهاد میکنی؟
> من منتظر جوابت هستم تا هرچی زودتر شروع کنم به یاری خدا.
> ممنون


مگه آزاد هم کنکور داره ؟  :قهقهه:

----------


## SAMARE

> مگه آزاد هم کنکور داره ؟


شما فکر کنید داره !!!! :متفکر:

----------


## Web.Designer01

> مگه آزاد هم کنکور داره ؟


ای بابا،پس چی که داره!
البته من که رفتم کتابامو خریدم دیگه از راهنمایی شما هم ممنونم!
برا دانشگاههایی مثل قزوین و تهران جنوب سر و دست میشکونن
موفق باشید

----------


## daivid_ d31r1

با سلام خدمت شما دوستان
من كامپيوتر.كارشناسي.آزاد(يه جاي خيلي بد!) ميخونم.
حالا ميخام براي ارشد.اسفند 90 بخونم براي فقط يه دانشگاه دولتي!
راستش امادگي براي دولتي اونم امسال رو ندارم ولي عزم دارم براي سال بعد بخونم با تمام توانم
ميشه منو در باره منابع،كتابها،جزوه، دانشگاهها و ظرفيتشون و هر چي كه بتونه به من كمك كنه راهنمايي كنيد؟
اگه جاي سوالم درست نيست لطفا منتقلش كنيد
ممنون ميشم
___________________________________
ما بدان مقصد عالي نتوانيم رسيد
هم مگر پيش نهد لطف شما گامي چند

----------


## pesar irooni

> مگه آزاد هم کنکور داره ؟


محمد خجالت بکش
سوسک میشی ها
کلا منابعی که یه دانشجوی لیسانس باید بخونه یکیه، حالا چه سراسری، چه غیرانتفاعی ، چه ...
برای کنکور فقط درسها ممکنه تفاوت کنه، چی بیاد و چی نیاد، وگرنه سرفصل که یه چیزه

----------


## SAMARE

ببخشید آقای فراحی یه سوال داشتم از حضورتون
میخواستم ببینم شما دوره کارشناسی تون رو در کدوم دانشگاه گذروندید!؟

همچین شما اقای پسر ایرونی!؟

----------


## omid2195

> ...حالا ميخام براي ارشد.اسفند 90 بخونم براي فقط يه دانشگاه دولتي!
> راستش امادگي براي دولتي اونم امسال رو ندارم ولي عزم دارم براي سال بعد بخونم با تمام توانم
> ميشه منو در باره منابع،كتابها،جزوه، دانشگاهها و ظرفيتشون و هر چي كه بتونه به من كمك كنه راهنمايي كنيد؟
> ...


با سلام:
منهم چنين سوالي داشتم مي شه راهنمايي كنيد.
با تشكر :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## sarkhosh

> مگه آزاد هم کنکور داره ؟


آره خوب البته  گرایش های درست حسابی داره.

رفقای من ازاد رو قبول نشدن اما دولتی رو قبول شدن به نظرم آدم یه گرایش خوب تو آزاد بخونه خیلی خوبه.

----------


## ayda zamani

salam khaste nabashid kheyli mamnun az rahnemayitun

----------


## sasan_vm

سلام
لینک زیر شامل نرم افزاری است جهت معرفی گرایش ها ، لیست دروس امتحانی ، ضرایب ، منابع پیشنهادی و ....
راهنمای ارشد مهنسی کامپیوتر

----------


## pesar irooni

> ببخشید آقای فراحی یه سوال داشتم از حضورتون
> میخواستم ببینم شما دوره کارشناسی تون رو در کدوم دانشگاه گذروندید!؟
> 
> همچین شما اقای پسر ایرونی!؟


من و آقای فراحی کاردانی بودیم. آقای فراحی رتبه 1 آزمون فنی و حرفه ای بودند و من آزاد خوندم. کارشناسی رو تو شمسی پور (تهران - ونک) خوندیم که بهترین گزینه تو کنکور کاردانی به کارشناسیه. هر دو رتبه 1 رقمی تو این کنکور آوردیم. بعد هم کل انداختیم برای ارشد (واقعا کل بود) . هر دو مون سراسری قبول شدیم. من میخواستم برای دکترا هم کل بندازم که محمد بی خیال شده میگه کار. واقعا داشتن یه رفیق و رقیب اینجوری خیلی خوبه!!

----------


## tah_206207

سلام دوستان من میخوام خودمو واسه کنکور ۹۰ آماده کنم ولی یه جورایی ناامیدم و همچنین ترس از کنکور دارم به خاطر گلی که تو کارشناسی کاشتم و از آزاد تبریز قبول شدم میشه منو راهنمایی کنید چه جوری درس بخونم تا بتونم از سراسری قبول شم 
کدوم درسارو کنار بزارم مثلا به نظرتون عاقلانه هست که زبان یا حتی درسای ریاضی رو کنار گذاشت؟
و یه سوالم از pesar irooni عزیز داشتم شما ارشد و تو کدوم دانشگاه قبول شدین؟
به نظرتون واسه قبول شدن در کنکور ارشد روزی چقدر باید مطالعه کنم؟
شرکت تو کدوم آزمون هارو مفید میدونید به نظرتون اکسین خوب هست
با تشکر از زحمات آقای فراحی و همه دوستانی که در این تاپیک فعالیت کردن

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

سلام



> و یه سوالم از pesar irooni عزیز داشتم شما ارشد و تو کدوم دانشگاه قبول شدین؟


علم و صنعت

آقای *pesar irooni
من می خوام شروع کنم. ولی یه برنامه می خوام برای این 2 سال. یکم سراغ این فایل ها رفتم تعداد دروس خیلی زیاد هستن و زیر 100 آوردن کمی دشوار ولی برای من شدنی است. یعنی باید بشود فقط نمی خوام قضیه پایگاه داده تو کنکور اتفاق بیوفته.

یه برنامه خوب می خوام. الان یکم گمراه هستم چون هیچ شناختی از درس ها ندارم. الان مثلا نظریه زبان ها نمی دونم چی هست یا مثلا می گن ساختمان گسسته نمی دونم یعنی چی...

یه راهنمایی...
*

----------


## Web.Designer01

> سلام
>  فقط نمی خوام قضیه پایگاه داده تو کنکور اتفاق بیوفته.
> 
> یه برنامه خوب می خوام. الان یکم گمراه هستم چون هیچ شناختی از درس ها ندارم. الان مثلا نظریه زبان ها نمی دونم چی هست یا مثلا می گن ساختمان گسسته نمی دونم یعنی چی...
> 
> یه راهنمایی...
> [/B][/B]


قضیه پایگاه داده چیه؟!
ساختمان گسسته همون ریاضی گسستس!
نظریه زبانها هم یه درس خیلی شیرینه که البته یه مقدمه از نظریه زبانهاس و تو این درس در مورد انواع گرامرهای و زبانها و ماشین ها و ... بحث میشه،این درس یه درس 3 واحدیه که تو مقطع کارشناسی جزء دروس اختیاری محسوب میشه،ولی از اونجایی که شاید از دید بعضیها سخت باشه زیاد کسی این درسو برنمیداره و تو اکثر دانشگاهها اصلا ارائه نمیشه.

----------


## Arcsinos

اینهمه حرف و حدیث تو 13 صفه گفتید . واقعا هم جالب و خوندی بودن
یکی بلند نشد بگه سطح کنکور ما ، چه جوریاست ؟ یعنی پایینه ؟ بالاست ؟ متوسطه ؟
کی با من موافقه که اگه یه آمریکایی اصیل بیاد سر جلسه ی کنکور زبانشو نمیتونه صد بزنه ؟
کی میتونه آدرس کسی رو به من بده که فقط یکی از درسهای ارشدش رو صد زده باشه ؟
چه کسی سوالات کنکور ارشد 90 رو دیده ؟ آیا سوالاتش رو موجودات زمینی طراحی کردن یا موجودات Ultra Earth ؟
آیا آزمون ورودی دانشگاه هاروارد یا MIT هم مانند کنکور ارشد ما آسان هست ؟
مثلا اینجا رو ببینید بنده خدا آقا سعید دلم براش سوخت یک سال زحمت آخرش زبان صفر درصد .
امیدوارم موفق باشید
در پناه حق

----------


## Web.Designer01

> چه کسی سوالات کنکور ارشد 90 رو دیده ؟


 من دیدم!
ببینید بعضی از سوالات امسال سخت نبود مزخرف بود!
مثلا سوالای سیستم عامل اصلا استاندارد نبود یه صفه سوال طرح کردن که فقط خوندنش و فهمیدن اینکه چیکار باید بکنیم 10 دقیقه طول میکشه،بعد 10 دقیقه هم میفهمی که حل کردنش حداقل 1 رب طول میکشه!
خب این شد سوال آخه؟ فرق اونی که سیستم عامل خونده با اونی که نخونده چیه؟ اینه که اونی که خونده میره منفی میزنه اونی که نخونده نمیزنه!
کلا کنکور ارشد در و پیکر نداره،یه سال سیستم عامل 4 تا سوال میاد(سال 88) یه سال 6 تا میاد(90)،هر سال دفترچه هارو جدا جدا میدن یه سال یهو برمیدارن همرو با هم میدن همه برنامه های آدمو میریزن به هم.
تست ریاضی میدن تا 5 رقم اعشارو باید بدون ماشین حساب حساب کنی که کلی از وقت آدم میره پا ضرب و تقسیم و جمع و تفریق.
در مورد اینکه یه آمریکایی بیاد سر کنکور آیا زبانو صد میزنه یا نه هم به نظر من عمرا بتونه صد بزنه!
بعد کنکور تو آرامش شاید ولی سر کنکور نمیشه.
امسال سوالای نظریه و منطقیش خوب بود من 4 تا از 6 تای نظریرو زدم و کسی هم میشناسم که همشو درست زده ولی فک نکنم تا حالا سابقه داشته باشه کسی درسیرو تو ارشد 100 زده باشه،منظورم کلیه وگرنه یه دونه مشترک یا یه دونه ریاضیرو میشه 100 زد.
آمار داوطلبای ارشد سال به سال داره بیشتر میشه،امسال بیش از 870هزار نفر شد(نسبت به سال قبل بیش از 100هزار نفر بیشتر شد)،تا چندسال آینده از تعداد داوطلبای کنکور سراسری هم بالاتر میره،سازمان سنجش با این کنکور گرفتنای غیر استانداردش داره با آینده اینهمه آدم بازی میکنه کسی میشناشم که دو سال خوند برا ارشد آخرشم قبول نشد نه به خاطر اطلاعات پایینش تا اینکه فک کنید خنگ بوده نه،نمیدونید چه زوری داره یه درسو از رو 4 تا منبع بخونی بعد بری سر کنکور از 6 تا سوالش هیچ کدومو نتونی بزنی،اعصاب آدم میریزه به هم سر جلسه و خراب میشه کنکور به همین سادگی.
در آستانه سال نو سال خوبیرو برا همه دوستان آرزو میکنم!
موفق باشید

----------


## hadi576

> سلام
> 
> چند وقت پیش من مستندی رو جهت بررسی منابع آزمون تحصیلات تکمیلی تهیه کردم و قرار بود بعد از اعلام نتیجه نهائی سازمان سنجش اون رو انتشار بدم، این مستند کامل نیست و من سعی می کنم با کمک نظرات دوستان در این تاپیک اون رو کامل کنم. 
> 
> اون دسته از عزیزانی که درگیر کنکور ارشد شدند می دونند که آمادگی برای این آزمون بسیار پرهزینه است. بعضی از دوستان بنا به دلایل مختلفی مثل سر کار رفتن، متاهل بودن، دوری از محل سکونت و ... با کمبود وقت، مشکل مالی و یا اساتید مجرب مواجه هستند و این در حالیه که بعضی از مردم بدون داشتن دغدغه تمامی امکانات رو در اختیار دارند و به نظرم این عادلانه نیست. 
> 
> تو این تاپیک تلاش می کنیم تا قدمی هر چند کوچیک جهت یکسان سازی شرایط حضور داوطلبای کنکور کارشناسی ارشد برداریم.


سلام خسته نباشید
این منابع اکنون هم خوب هستند با فرض  اینکه سال 79 فرغ التحصیل شده ام
تشکر

----------


## fa_te64

سلام
در مورد کتاب لاتین CLRS گفته بودید که همه سرفصل های اون رو نباید برای ارشد بخونیم. ممنون میشم اگر سرفصل های لاتین لازم برای کنکور ارشد رو برام بزارید

----------


## behzad_rainy

سلام
بچه ها کسی میدونه کتاب محاسبات عددی بابلیان چطور کتابیه؟ارزششو داره وقت گذاشت واسه خوندنش؟

----------


## mahdikoochooloo

> من جزوه اش رو دارم. هرکی بخواد میتونم بدم کپی کنه.


داداش مگه مال خودته که می خوای کپی کنی؟ عجب مملکتیه ها ؟ آدم داغ می کنه، این همه زحمت کشیدم اونوقت دو سوت رایتش کرد 500 فروخت سی دی ها رو

----------


## mahdikoochooloo

ببخشید این منابعی که اولویت دادید یعنی همش رو باید بخونیم تا به موضوع مسلط بشیم یا همون اصلی ترین پیشنهاد رو بخونیم کافیه؟

----------


## sara90

سلام به همه دوستان درس خون  :تشویق: 
من رشته آتی میخونم وترم 5 هستم از دوستانی که تو کنکور ارشد موفق بودن و رتبه های خوبی آوردن می خوام لطفا یه برنامه خوب در اختیارم قرار بدن که تو این دو سالی که مونده من تموم کنم خودم رو برای ارشد حسابی آماده کنم ممنون میشم که کمک کنید  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Yama12

سلام
از مهمترین نکته ها در طول سال این هست که منابعی که در کنکور میاد رو پیدا کنید و ترمی که اون درس رو دارین کل کتاب رو به جای بخشی از اون بخونین... معمولا اساتید بخشی از کتاب رو تدریس می کنن و بعدا که می خواهین بخش باقی مونده رو بخونین به استاد دسترسی ندارین که براتون رفع اشکال کنه.... کلا اساتید رو از دست ندید.. آخر هر بخش هم تست های اون بخش از درس رو بزنین..
به درس زبان خیلی اهمیت بدین چون اکثرا ضعیف هستند... هر هفته زبان رو بخونین که نتیجه معجزه آسایی داره....

----------


## np_vaan

با سلام به همه اساتید میخواستم بدونم که  ارشد نرم افزار کلا چند نفر *روزانه* در کل کشور میگیره؟ هوش مصنوعی چطور ؟

----------


## fkz2010

با سلام و تشکر از آقای فراحی گرامی
خیلی لطف کردید این مطالب رو مطرح کردید. برای من خیلی عالی بود...واقعا نمی دونستم از کجا شروع کنم.
باز هم ممنون

----------


## mammad_asir

> با سلام به همه اساتید میخواستم بدونم که  ارشد نرم افزار کلا چند نفر *روزانه* در کل کشور میگیره؟ هوش مصنوعی چطور ؟


سلام تو گوگل دفتر چه شماره دو ارشد 90 رو بگیر خواستم آپ کنم نشد

----------


## ok.baby

> ببینید من می تونستم اصلا فایل Excel رو ضمیمه کنم ولی خوب این کار کاملا سلیقه ایه و این کار من ممکن بود باعث کم شدن خلاقیتتون بشه. شما همینکه بدونید باید به چه مطالبی در برنامه ریزی توجه داشته باشید کافیه باقیش دست خودتونه، به عبارت خیلی ساده تر اگر شما بعد از حداقل 4 سال تحصیلات دانشگاهی نتونید یه برنامه ریزی خوب برای خودتون داشته باشید چطور می تونید در مقطع ارشد ادامه تحصیل بدید ...


 
سلام آقای فراحی
اون عکسایی که از فایل اکسل برا برنامه ریزیتون گذاشتینو دیدم.
جوابتون که گفتین کسی که برنامه ریزی بلد نیس بدرد ارشد نمی خوره هم دیدم.

منتها خواستم بگم، من با وجود اینکه سال آخر کارشناسی هستم هنوز برنامه ریزی بلد نیستم و با اینکه زیاد دنبالش رفتم هیچوقت موفق به برنامه ریزی درست نشدم.

شما که اینهمه لطف کردی به بچه های اینجا، بیا و یه لطف دیگه کن نحوه ی برنامه ریزیو بهمون یاد بده...

----------


## a.hatef

سلام
من 14 سال پیش لیسانس مخابرات گرفتم. الان می خواهم ارشد نرم افزار شرکت کنم. به نظر شما چقدر شانس دارم اگر از همین الان شروع کنم و تابستان کلاس کنکور برم. اصلا کسی رو می شناسید که بعد از این همه سال تغییر رشته داده باشه و قبول شده باشه.

----------


## mari maryam

دوستان ازکی بلید واسه ارشد خوند وازکجاشروع کرد؟

----------


## barman2006

سلام لطفا در مورد منابع جدید برای ازمون سال دیگه راهنمایی کنید کدوم انتشارات یا کدوم کتاب و نویسنده

----------


## marzban

راستش من ریاضی مهندسی فکر میکنم چند تا منبع خونده بشه بهتره
مثلا کتاب دکتر نیکو کار خوبه ولی برای تست یا جزوه ‍پارسه هم خوبه ولی نوع نگارشش جوری هست که بهتر سر کلاس اون باشید.بعضی مطالب رو جوری گفته خودت بخونی یکم زمان میبره بفهمی مجبور میشی منبع دیگری هم داشته باشی.اما بعضی از جزوه های دست نویس که مربوط به بعضی از اساتید هست رو بتونید ‍پیدا کنید می تونه خیلی کارساز باشه(اساتیدی که کنکور ارشد تدریس می کنن.یکی از جزوه ها رو من خوندم عالی بود.)

معماری واقعا کتاب خوب نمیشه پیدا کرد ولی ترجیحا پوران کمک می کنه .جزوه ‍پارسه خیلی جالب نیست یعنی باید چند منبع خونده بشه.

طراحی الگوریتم هم اگه کتاب زبان اصلی بخونید بهتره ولی از ‍پارسه و پوران با هم استفاده کنید هم کارساز هست .طراحی اصول تقریبا مشخصی داره واسه همین اکثر کتاب ها نزدیک به هم هستن

مدار منطقی جزوه پارسه خوبه ولی فقط شما رو راه می اندازه و پوران هم خیلی کمک می کنه

گسسته هم جزوه ‍پارسه خیلی مختصر هست  کتاب ‍پوران پژوهش - یوسفی تاحدی خوبه ولی بعضی مطالب رو که باید بیشتر بهش بپردازه مختصر توضیح داده اما برای تست زنی کتاب خوبی هست. 
کتاب گریمادی برای کسایی که مفهومی میخوان بخونن 

سیستم عامل پوران ‍پژوهش دو تا کتاب داره کتاب دکتر ابراهیمی  و کتاب یوسفی  به کتاب ابراهیمی اصلا فکر نکنین پول هدر دادن هست ولی کتاب یوسفی خوبه
جزوه پارسه هم تقریبا خوبه ولی نه در حد کتاب یوسفی در بعضی جا ها مختصر گفته و رد شده.

----------


## reza89amin

سلام
من تازه می خوام امسال واسه ارشد بخونم
ممکنه توصیه های لازم را بفرمایید

----------


## ++Hichkas

سلام دوستان 
منم میخوام امسال بخونم و حتما قبول شم ممکنه بگین چطور بخونم ؟ چند ساعت در روز بخونم؟ روی چه درسایی بیشتر وقت بذارم؟
با تشکر

----------


## sniper_I

سلام
منم امسال میخوام دوباره بعد از دو سال دوری بخونم. فک کنم کار سختی پیش روم باشه.
اخرین باری که شرکت کردم سال 89 بود. اون سال مشترکا رو 44 درصد زدم ولی چون ریاضی رو منفی 5 زدم رتبم بهتر از 800 نشد ولی امسال اگه خدا بخواد دیگه یه رتبه خوب در انتظارمه البته با کمک شما دوستان.
با احترام...

----------


## attar_m2009

جزوات ارشد کامپیوتر  و it  پارسه
 iهمراه با فیلم کلاسی و صدای استاد
lمشاوره و برنامه ریزی
www.it90.ir
www.itkonkor.com

----------


## b3hn00sh

من خیلی دیر شروع کردم به خوندن، به نظر شما چه درسایی رو بیشتر بخونم بهتره؟

----------


## همایون افشاری

برای اونی که دیر شروع کرده فقط دروس مشترک

----------


## p30arena

دوستان من ۱ سال بیشتر وقت ندارم
به نظر شما برای کنکور آی‌تی روزی چقد باید وقت گذاشت تو این ۱ سال؟؟؟

----------


## m_n20003

دانلود جزوات پارسه و فیلم های اموزشی دروس رشته کامپیوتر و IT
www.it90.ir

www.itkonkor.com

----------


## f_talebi

سلام بچه ها یه سوال دارم
کتاب سیلبرشاتس و ... خیلی بزرگن؛ این جوز کتابا رو چطور میخونین؟ از نظر نوشتن  هم بعضیاش خوندش و فهنیدنش سخته واقعا. البته شاید برای من ک اطلاعاتم کمه سخت تر باشن ولی خب چطور نکات رو از این جور کتابا استخراج میکنین.... این واقعا مشکل منه  :-(

----------


## shenil

کسی واسه ارشد 92 نمیخواد بخونه ؟ :|

----------


## Arcsinos

> کسی واسه ارشد 92 نمیخواد بخونه ؟ :|


ارشد 92 که تموم شد... فکر کنم منظورتون ارشد 93 بوده باشه، 

جا داره یه تشکر ویژه از ایجاد کننده ی تاپیک بکنم چون من حدود 3 سال پیش فایل Guide.pdf رو دانلود کردم و همه ی کتاب ها رو هم با توجه به اون رفتم گرفتم و الان ارشد نرم افزار رو تو دانشگاه تهران دارم میخونم. ممنونم

----------


## Peyman.Gh

????????????

----------


## f_talebi

من میخوام بخونم. تازه میخوام شروع کنم هنوز هیچی نخوندم.

----------


## mshtable

برای دانلود کتب مرجع، بهترینه:
http://computer-en-books.ir

----------


## MShariati

> برای دانلود کتب مرجع، بهترینه:
> http://computer-en-books.ir


 :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## گنگیلی

سلام به همه کلا اگر الان فقط صفحه اول سرچ گوگل درمورد منابع رو ببیند   متوجه ضد و نقیض های فراوان در مورد کتاب ها میشید با توجه به اینکه بعضی  از منابع قدیمی هستند ایا در چاپ های جدید تغییری ایجاد نشده یا رتبه بندی  منابع تغیر نکرده ؟

----------


## attar_m2009

جزوات ارشد کامپیوتر  و it  پارسه
iهمراه با فیلم کلاسی و صدای استاد
www.it90.ir
www.itkonkor.com

----------


## legend_8

سلام ، اقا یکی کمکمون کنه

میخوام ارشد بخونم ، تو همین منابعش موندم هر کی یه چی میگه 

از کسایی که تجربه دارن بیان کمک کنن شاید سال دیگه ما هم بتونیم ارشد قبول شیم

----------


## Sal_64

سلام
بعد از مشورت با تعدادي دوستان  واسه شركت در آزمون ارشد نرم افزار در موسسه پارسه ثبت نام كردم (آزمون - مشاوره - كتب)
الان به راهنمايي بيشتر دوستان درباره  نحوه مطالعه واسه آزمون نياز دارم
ممنون ميشم من از راهنمايي خودتون بهره مند كنيد
تشكر

----------


## Sal_64

اين هم ليست كتب 
با مطالب جناب *manager* (فراحي)مقايسه كردم  اما مدت 5 سال از اون زمان ميگذره و قاعدتا منابع دستخوش تغييرات بسياري شدن
ليست كتب ببينيد 
آيا همه اين كتب مفيد هستن و بايد خونده شن
تشكر

----------


## vshprg

سلام 
با تشکر از جناب manager . 
می خواستم بگم با توجه به اینکه 5 سال از ارائه مطلبتون می گذره اگر می تونید اون رو به روز کنید.

----------


## pari mah

سلام میشه راهنماییم کنین.....


من کارشناسی نرم افزار کامپیوتر تموم کردم البته دانشگاه آزاد...تا دیروز قصد نداشتم کارشناسی ارشد شرکت کنم اما دیروز تصمیم گرفتم که ثبت نام کنم.....الان من اگه بخوام چیزی بخونم آیا شانس قبولی دارم یا کشکه؟؟!!!

فقط 2ماه زمان باقیه یعنی امکان قبولی هست ؟؟؟؟ و اینکه اگه امکانش هست چی بخونم؟؟چه جوری بخونم تا شانس قبول شدن داشته باشم... ؟؟؟ من فقط میخوام قبول بشم دانشگاه انچنانی هم نمیخوام... میشه کمکم کنین ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## pari mah

کسی نتونست کمکم کنه؟؟؟؟

----------


## Yama12

دوست عزیز الان دوره ای نیست که اول بری دانشگاه بعد تصمیم بگیری می خواهی چکار کنی. اتفاقی که برای نسل من زیاد افتاد. شما 2 راه داری. اول باید مسیرتو انتخاب کنی. می خواهی کار کنی یعنی مثلا برنامه نویس بشی یا کار شبکه یا هرچیز یا نه می خواهی کار اگادمیک کنی (یعنی تحقیق و پژوهش که پولی توش نیست!) اگر دنبال کار هستی دیگه لازم نیست ادامه بدی درس رو چون از این به بعد همش پژوهش هست نه کار عملی و ارشد فقط و فقط پلی هست برای دکتری و لاغیر. اما اگر می خواهی به هر دلیلی دکتری بگیری باید زندگی و کار رو تعطیل کنی بچسبی به کنکور. در این صورت اگر قوی عمل کنی 2 ماهه می رسونی. به عنوان دانشجوی دکتری بازم تاکید می کنم اگر دنبال کار هستین اصلا طرف ارشد نرید که وقت و هزینه و موقعیت هایی که برای کار الان دارین رو هدر خواهید داد. اگر رفتی سراغ ارشد نباید ولش کنی و باید دکتری بخونی بعدش تا ضرر نکرده باشی. اما پیشنهاد من اینه که اگر موقعیت کار داری از دستش نده!

----------


## omn1990

باسلام.از دوستان موفق درخواست همفکری برای تغیر رشته در ارشد از برق به کامپیوتر و مشورت دارم:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...12#post2141112

----------


## ashkan209

سلام دوستان گرامی و Manager محترم:
بنده برای ارشد نرم افزار دانشگاه آزاد ثبت نام کرده ام و تقریبا 5 ماه فرصت دارم ، ضمنا رشته ام کارشناسی مهندسی الکترونیک هست . 
راهنمائی بفرمائید که در این زمان کوتاه چندتا از دروس با بیشترین تاثیر (چون شاغل هستم ،وقت نمی کنم همه دروس را مطالعه نمایم) و با چه منابعی مطالعه نمایم ؟
با تشکر و احترام

----------


## attar_m2009

جزوات ارشد پارسه
جزوات دست نویس کلاس ها حضوری
صدای کلاس ها
فیلم های  اموزشی کنکوری و درسی
مشاوره و برنامه ریزی
معرفی منابع
تدریس خصوصی و گروهی
منابع سراسری و آزاد 93-94
فیلم اموزشی برنامه نویسی و طراحی سایت
www.itkonkor.com
www.it90.ir
09357984945
09123547243

----------


## ala1394

سلام این سایت برای اشنایی با سوالات سالهای قبل کنکور

http://www.azmoon.in/ 


این برای جزوات و نکات کلیدی 

http://azmoontoday.ir/


و این برای بسته های اموزشی 

http://newssanjesh.ir/


شاید مفید باشد

----------


## Samira11069

سلام جناب آقای فراحی

من کاملا تو برنامه ریزی مشکل دارم، چه طور میشه یک برنامه موفق و قابل اجرا برای درس خوندن نوشت؟
اکثر برنامه ها ایده آل هستند و به مدت طولانی قابلیت اجرا ندارند.

----------


## sa.azad

سلام، متن مستندی که تهیه کردید رو چطور میشه مشاهده کرد؟

----------


## sa.azad

متن مستند رو چطور میتونم مشاهده کنم؟

----------


## bistoon7

من لیسانسم عمرانه ولی می خوام ارشد هوش بخونم چون خیلی بهش علاقه دارم.اگه ممکنه راهنمایی کنید واسه شروع کردن از صفر باید چه کتابایی رو بخونم. لطفا هم واسه درسایی که مستقیما تو کنکور میان مثل سیستم عامل و هم واسه درسایی که مستقیما تو کنکور نمیان ولی برای یاد گرفتن درسای دیگه باید بلدشون بود مثل مبانی کامپیوتر کتاب معرفی کنید. لطفا اگه می تونید حتما راهنمایی کنید چون به شدت نیاز دارم.

----------


## mahwaz

سلام
من سه سالی هست که کارشناسی نرم افزار پیام نور خودم رو گرفتم. مدتی بود که تصمیم به شروع درس خوندن داشتم و به دلایل مختلف عملی نشد (خدمت، کار، ازدواج و ...). اما حالا که به زمان‌های از دست رفته نگاه می‌کنم، میبینم که بهتر می‌تونم تصمیم بگیرم. الان هم قصد حرکت رو دارم و شروع به برنامه‌ریزی کردم. هم زمان با تهیه برنامه هم شروع به خوندن می‌کنم ( البته الان باید منابع رو تهیه کنم اول  :متفکر:  ). و این شد آغاز ماجرای من و کنکور ... 
امیدوارم دوستانی که میخوان برای کنکور ارشد نرم افزار بخونن، اینجا تجربیاتشون رو با ما شریک بشن. برای شروع من اول سعی کردم منابع کنکور کارشناسی ارشد 1395 رو پیدا کنم و مرتب کنم برای خودم و پرینت بگیرم تا اولویت‌ها بیاد دستم. فایل رو ضمیمه میکنم برای شما. به مرور زمان فایل رو کامل‌تر خواهم کرد. ضمناً این چند مصاحبه باعث میشه یکم امیدوارتر درس بخونیم  :لبخند گشاده!: 

مصاحبه با    مصطفی جاویدان              رتبه 91       مهندسی کامپیوتر نرم افزار          کنکور ارشد 1392
 مصاحبه با    ارشیا غفوری                        رتبه 2           مهندسی کامپیوتر نرم افزار          کنکور ارشد 1391
مصاحبه با    بهنام پیام سیری              رتبه 1           مهندسی کامپیوتر نرم افزار          کنکور ارشد 1390
مصاحبه با    سید هادی هاشمی    رتبه 17       مهندسی کامپیوتر نرم افزار          کنکور ارشد 1390
مصاحبه با    علیرضا قاسمی         رتبه 1           مهندسی کامپیوتر نرم افزار           احتمالاً کنکور ارشد 1388

----------

